# Anti-slice tees



## TWM (Jan 22, 2008)

Someone on our course today was using these odd looking tees with a plastic extension which wraps around the back of the ball. You are expected to hit the ball through the plastic and this will stop the slice, or so it is suggested.
Has anyone any knowledge of this device? Is it legal?
The plastic breaks off easily which is why I was able to see one.


----------



## Parmo (Jan 22, 2008)

_*dials the number... "come on..." "Anti slice tee shop" "yeah... can I order 20 boxes please" "20?" "thats right 20 boxes"... awaits delivery and life without the dreaded slice*_


----------



## stevelockie (Jan 22, 2008)

A gallon of snake oil for the gentleman with the anti-slice tees please!

Oh, and a left handed screwdriver!


----------



## John_Findlay (Jan 22, 2008)

I had to laugh at the title of this post, alone.

TWm, to answer your question, no they do not conform!

Here's the definition of a "Tee" from the rules;-

A "tee" is a device designed to raise the ball off the ground. It must not be longer than 4 inches (101.6 mm) and it must not be designed or manufactured in such a way that it could indicate the line of play or influence the movement of the ball.

Result is disqualification for use of a non-conforming tee. Rule 11-1


----------



## stevelockie (Jan 22, 2008)

I had to laugh at the title of this post, alone.

TWm, to answer your question, no they do not conform!

Here's the definition of a "Tee" from the rules;-

A "tee" is a device designed to raise the ball off the ground. It must not be longer than 4 inches (101.6 mm) and it must not be designed or manufactured in such a way that it could indicate the line of play or influence the movement of the ball.

Result is disqualification for use of a non-conforming tee. Rule 11-1
		
Click to expand...

Should be "Result is an eternity of piss-taking by your golf partners"

Anti-slice tees, next they'll be trying to sell you a putter that sticks into your belly! Oh................


----------



## John_Findlay (Jan 22, 2008)

You're right, Steve. Disqualification is the easy way out, though.


----------



## Junior (Jan 22, 2008)

anti slice tee's . . . .now i have heard everything.  Can you get tee's which make you hit a 315 yard draw ?


----------



## geronimo (Jan 22, 2008)

I had to laugh at the title of this post, alone.

TWm, to answer your question, no they do not conform!

Here's the definition of a "Tee" from the rules;-

A "tee" is a device designed to raise the ball off the ground. It must not be longer than 4 inches (101.6 mm) and it must not be designed or manufactured in such a way that it could indicate the line of play or influence the movement of the ball.

Result is disqualification for use of a non-conforming tee. Rule 11-1
		
Click to expand...

does that not make brush tee's ilegal? they affect the flight of the ball by giving less friction(the opposite of the above mentioned tee's)to give more length. I should put allegedly give more distance.


----------



## John_Findlay (Jan 22, 2008)

Geronimo, I think the point of the brush tees is that they're NOT meant to influence the flight of the ball!


----------



## Parmo (Jan 22, 2008)

I fancy the hole in one tees


----------



## MVP (Jan 22, 2008)

If you slice the ball get a lesson please please please!!!


----------



## tpred (Jan 22, 2008)

LESSSON,LESSON,LESSON. SAY NO MORE


----------



## clubchamp07 (Jan 22, 2008)

If u can buy anti slice tee pegs I bet you can go to B&Q and get a glass hammer


----------



## Dave3498 (Jan 23, 2008)

Take this revolver into the library Carruthers.


----------



## John_Findlay (Jan 23, 2008)

LOL.

That appealled to me, Dave.


----------



## medwayjon (Jan 23, 2008)

You can't knock getting a lesson, I know of guys who are playing off 25 after playing golf for 10 years. These incidentally are the ones who when you ask haven't had any lessons.


----------



## Parmo (Jan 23, 2008)

I havent had any lessons and within 6 months down to 20 with self teaching?

Sometimes self teaching gives you a lot more satisfaction when you play a great shot than it would if you have to pay someone to teach you?


----------



## medwayjon (Jan 23, 2008)

Fair play to you Parmo, can't knock that. Some people are natural at certain things.

I am strong believer in taking lessons. If you teach yourself a bad habit and it becomes 2nd nature, when the time comes when improvement ceases it will be very hard to break.


----------



## clubchamp07 (Jan 23, 2008)

Lessons lessons, you lot are mad paying all that hard earned cast out to a pro who couldnt care less if you never break 90. I'm with Parmo here, I've been playing 27years and the only lesson's I ever had was when I was a junior and our pro taught us for nothing. I wouldnt give a guy Â£25/half hour just for him to tell me I'd be better off with a fishing rod in my hand.

More practise needed guys and stop dreaming of a quick fix from some pro.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 23, 2008)

I would agree that lessons are important, but only if you start young enough and supple enough to do it properly. There is no point having spent 20 years ingraining a swing (with all its various faults) by being self taught, and then thinking a few quick lessons will change it aged 40. Under pressure, you will always revert to the 'old' swing.


----------



## Parmo (Jan 23, 2008)

Fair play to you Parmo, can't knock that. Some people are natural at certain things.

I am strong believer in taking lessons. If you teach yourself a bad habit and it becomes 2nd nature, when the time comes when improvement ceases it will be very hard to break.
		
Click to expand...

You do have a point though Jon, I do need to work on my mid iron play.


----------



## medwayjon (Jan 23, 2008)

You do have a point though Jon, I do need to work on my mid iron play.
		
Click to expand...

It is for this situation that a couple of lessons specialised to the problem would be ideal, I'm sure you would benefit.

I am having a driver targeted lesson on saturday, its an area where I have slipped lately and a top-up, for the sake of Â£23.50 will do me good.

If you do go down the lesson route let us know how you get on mate.


----------



## viscount17 (Jan 23, 2008)

Difference is I haven't played 27 years, didn't start as a junior and have a lot of catching up to do. Unless you have some grounding and knowledge of the basics (and I believe Parmo is a prodigal so had some previous experience), how and what can you practice. Lessons, practice, lessons, more practice, learn something new, more practice - only way for me.


----------



## Leftie (Jan 23, 2008)

There can't be many low single figured h/cappers who have got there on their own, but fair play to those who have done it. Heck. Even the pros need help with various aspects of their game.

I think that with enough practice a fair proportion of golfers with reasonably talent can get down to the low/mid teens without too much help but then reach a plateau and no matter how hard they practice that can't get much better. The possible reason is that they have a fault(s) of which they are unaware and they are constantly grooving the same fault(s) in practice. We can all see the problems in other golfer's games but rarely in our own. 

As previously mentioned, I was recently the lucky recipient of the first new Max Your Game feature where I had a session with a GM top 25 coach (see April edition). For a couple of years I had known what my biggest problem was and had tried self-help ending up with my stance and swing getting worse. My first sight on the video replay confirmed what I knew but hadn't been able to cure. The session with Paul very quickly put me back on the right path and I can now hopefully groove the corrected action in practice.

It's "horses for courses" but for those who don't believe in getting a bit of help and guidance now and again, I ask... how good could you have been if only???


----------



## toonarmy (Jan 23, 2008)

Play off 15 and only had my first ever lesson last year after about 18 years of sporadic golf (much more off than on).

I personally feel you should have a very targeted lesson every 2-3 months of regular play. You pay the pro so you tell them what you want to work on. If your handicap hasn't improved in 5 years and you do put some practice time in, then you really should consider a lesson.

That said, we'd all benefit much more from having a couple of short game and putting lessons than the usual swing mechanics ones. But how many of us have had lessons not about the long game?


----------



## TonyN (Jan 24, 2008)

I have mentioned in another post that i only really started playing about 4-5 months ago and am lucky enough to have a mate who plays off 5, and worked as a coach in switzerland. I havnt had any lessons yet i have taught my self everythin i know and my mate thinks i would be playing off about 16 if i had a handicap. He has offered to coach me, for free so i would be stupid not to but i dont think coaching is essential for everyone. But like said above, even pros have lessons. It cant harm for someone to give you advice.


----------



## Taffy78 (Sep 8, 2017)

The anti slice tees have been given their name due to dramatically reduced side spin due to a 1/4 of the back of the ball being covered by the plastic flap. Golfers who use these do not deserve to be ridaculed for merely trying to reduce slice if nothing else is working. I tried one out a couple of wks back and the natural baby fade i hit straightened out with this tee. They are only illegal in competition.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Sep 9, 2017)

Holy thread resurrection Batman


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 9, 2017)

Taffy78 said:



			The anti slice tees have been given their name due to dramatically reduced side spin due to a 1/4 of the back of the ball being covered by the plastic flap. Golfers who use these do not deserve to be ridaculed for merely trying to reduce slice if nothing else is working. I tried one out a couple of wks back and the natural baby fade i hit straightened out with this tee. They are only illegal in competition.
		
Click to expand...

Bugger, I thought it was some sort of anti-slice T-shirt.

Just ordered 3 in XXl off ebay, from China. Pink, green and taupe 3 pack, as well.


----------



## doublebogey7 (Sep 9, 2017)

Taffy78 said:



			The anti slice tees have been given their name due to dramatically reduced side spin due to a 1/4 of the back of the ball being covered by the plastic flap. Golfers who use these do not deserve to be ridaculed for merely trying to reduce slice if nothing else is working. I tried one out a couple of wks back and the natural baby fade i hit straightened out with this tee. *They are only illegal in competition*.
		
Click to expand...

Not strickly true, they cannot be used when entering a supplimentary score either. So for anyone who wishes to maintain a handicap I cannot see the benefit.


----------



## HughJars (Sep 9, 2017)

Taffy78 said:



			The anti slice tees have been given their name due to dramatically reduced side spin due to a 1/4 of the back of the ball being covered by the plastic flap. Golfers who use these do not deserve to be ridaculed for merely trying to reduce slice if nothing else is working. I tried one out a couple of wks back and the natural baby fade i hit straightened out with this tee. They are only illegal in competition.
		
Click to expand...

So what's the point then? As soon as you tee it up off the whites you're going to play a different game to your bounce games.


----------



## Slime (Sep 9, 2017)

clubchamp07 said:



			If u can buy anti slice tee pegs I bet you can go to B&Q and get a glass hammer
		
Click to expand...

............... just like this one?


----------



## hovis (Sep 9, 2017)

Taffy78 said:



			The anti slice tees have been given their name due to dramatically reduced side spin due to a 1/4 of the back of the ball being covered by the plastic flap. Golfers who use these do not deserve to be ridaculed for merely trying to reduce slice if nothing else is working. I tried one out a couple of wks back and the natural baby fade i hit straightened out with this tee. They are only illegal in competition.
		
Click to expand...

you are delusional mate


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 9, 2017)

I had some anti slice proVs today. Hooked the beejaysus out of them all day.


----------



## Sweep (Sep 9, 2017)

Anti slice tees does sound laughable and illegal.

They will be making draw biased drivers next...


----------



## hovis (Sep 9, 2017)

murphthemog said:



			I had some anti slice proVs today. Hooked the beejaysus out of them all day.
		
Click to expand...

perhaps you had them lined up the wrong way round


----------



## User20205 (Sep 9, 2017)

I'm gonna buy some!!! Turn em round the wrong way to help with my hook!!! No one will know if I use them in a comp


----------



## chrisd (Sep 9, 2017)

therod said:



			I'm gonna buy some!!! Turn em round the wrong way to help with my hook!!! No one will know if I use them in a comp 

Click to expand...

They will when you don't hook any more!!


----------



## User20205 (Sep 9, 2017)

chrisd said:



			They will when you don't hook any more!!
		
Click to expand...

thats the flaw in my plan!!!! I would have gotten away with it too, if it wasn't for the pesky kids!!!


----------

